# Trp. Tyler McRae RCD



## TN2IC (15 Nov 2012)

McRae, Tyler- 1990-2012- Trooper Tyler McRae passed away at Gagetown, New Brunswick on Sunday November 11, 2012 at the age of 22 years.

Beloved son of Nellie (McRae- McGowan) (husband Alan). Dear brother of Morgan, Cameron. Also survived by his father Gordon Hunt and his children Ryan and Logan. He will be sadly missed by his grandparents, extended family and military comrades. 
Tyler served in the Canadian Forces as an Armoured Crewman with The Royal Canadian Dragoons, C Squadron , Gagetown, New Brunswick. Family receiving friends at HILLSIDE FUNERAL SERVICES, 362 Airport Rd., on Friday November 16th from 7 until 9 pm. Funeral service will be held on  Saturday November 17th at Queen of Peace/ Christ the King Chapel , 22 Wing CFB North Bay at 10 am. 

Donations to the Military Family Fund (cheques only) in memory of Tyler will be gratefully acknowledged by his family.

Hillside Funeral Web Page Link


----------



## Nfld Sapper (15 Nov 2012)

From www.dragoons.ca:

With great sadness the Regiment lost Trooper (Tpr) McRae on 11 November, 2012. In cooperation with the McGowan family, arrangements have been made to conduct a visitation on Friday 16 November, from 1900 to 2100, at Hillside Funeral Services in North Bay. There will be a funeral within a family setting at the 22 Wing Chapel, CFB North Bay, at 1000 hours, on Saturday 17 November, 2012 - followed by a reception at the CFB North Bay Ayr Mess. Tpr McRae's family would like to keep this service relatively small and we ask that only close friends and family be in attendance. Dress is DEU 1A.

The Regiment will also conduct a memorial service at CFB Petawawa on Wednesday 28 November at St. Francis of Assisi Catholic Church - time to be confirmed. . This memorial will be followed by a reception at the Twin Rivers / Petawawa Golf Club. Dress is DEU 1A.

Finally, C Sqn will conduct a field memorial service at Monument Wood - CFB Gagetown - on the morning of Friday, 30 November. Dress is dress of the day.

Donations can be made to the Military Families Fund, through the Hillside Funeral Services website at: www.hillsidefuneral.ca


----------

